# Fast(er) Reloading - Please help on technique/tips?



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

So After having my brand new slingshot after maybe 2 weeks, I've noticed my Accuracy has dramatically improved, in all honesty this is the fastest I've ever improved upon something when it comes to aim this quickly or at all , i'm continuously hitting half can targets at 8-12 metres away. Although that may be a very impressive feat compared to you amazing folk in this forum, from what I started from i feel like its down to, Unknown skill, A LOT of luck, and my archery.

But here comes the question Because of this improved accuracy i really want to take a second and third shot a lot faster, so i can get my accuracy to a level where i can shoot of 2-3 shots off as fast as possible and still hit, as speed is a big thing to me. Would any much experienced shooters out there have any tips and techniques, im only a noob and i suck at going quick to the second shot, i fumble alot or after i shoot the bands land in front of the forks or wrapped in a strange away making it difficult to get back to my default shooting position.

I use a Markman II with tubular surgical bands, and shoot hammer fist and vertically. Any tips or techniques or directions would be so much Appreciated!!!

Regards Jake~


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Jake see the 3 added videos on the topic Double Tap Fast Draw Slingshot Shooting this ought to get you going. Have many more of these type videos on pfshooter channel but I just gotta find um to post.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is a video that shows a simplistic view of reload.

and a couple of bonus shots


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This video might be interesting .


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks mate!!!


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

Demyx said:


> So After having my brand new slingshot after maybe 2 weeks, I've noticed my Accuracy has dramatically improved, in all honesty this is the fastest I've ever improved upon something when it comes to aim this quickly or at all , i'm continuously hitting half can targets at 8-12 metres away. Although that may be a very impressive feat compared to you amazing folk in this forum, from what I started from i feel like its down to, Unknown skill, A LOT of luck, and my archery.
> 
> But here comes the question Because of this improved accuracy i really want to take a second and third shot a lot faster, so i can get my accuracy to a level where i can shoot of 2-3 shots off as fast as possible and still hit, as speed is a big thing to me. Would any much experienced shooters out there have any tips and techniques, im only a noob and i suck at going quick to the second shot, i fumble alot or after i shoot the bands land in front of the forks or wrapped in a strange away making it difficult to get back to my default shooting position.
> 
> ...


May not be impressive* that line made me sound horribly arrogant.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Demyx said:


> Demyx said:
> 
> 
> > So After having my brand new slingshot after maybe 2 weeks, I've noticed my Accuracy has dramatically improved, in all honesty this is the fastest I've ever improved upon something when it comes to aim this quickly or at all , i'm continuously hitting half can targets at 8-12 metres away. Although that may be a very impressive feat compared to you amazing folk in this forum, from what I started from i feel like its down to, Unknown skill, A LOT of luck, and my archery.
> ...


*You do not sound arrogant or full of pride to me. *

*I just want to see some of your shooting videos when your ready. *

*Share.*


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey, Demyx, a little off-topic, but you should go for a badge in this topic: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

That's awesome shooting for 2 weeks, mate. Watch Darrells videos and you'll be deadly in no time.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

In case you don't know it, you are being coached by Obi-wan Kenobi.


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

Shooting video of me, oh god. I guess id give it a go.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Demyx said:


> Shooting video of me, oh god. I guess id give it a go.


Yes Indeed.


----------

